# anyone use the new a17?



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I went to a local gun shop today to look at the new a17. I was very disappointed. I like the .17 caliber for small animals. And I just like semi-autos. So I took a look at it. They want 400 for it, and it just felt cheaply made to me. I usually like savage guns and all but4 bills is to much for that gun imo. Anyone no if a different brand will make that gun?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup there sure is --You can buy a Volquartsen custom 17 wsm auto for 2 GRAND or more depending the grade you want-------------I have an A-17 and love it very Accurate-----don't care for the stock but it can be replaced with a Boyds stock for 99.00--the A-17 ammo also works in my HMR Marlin bolt too --100 fps faster than other hmr ammo--------going to be a good night calling gun for me--we're only allowed rim fire at night or shotgun-----------------*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A friend just bought a Savage B-Mag and it had the Boyd's stock on it when purchased new. It also had a heavy barrel in stainless steel.

The 20-grain Winchester rounds shot .466 right off the bat.

The auto version may be offered with the Boyd's stock, too, and that will save some money instead of replacing it later.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Couldn't find the thread, but didn't someone have all kinds of issues with the wsm (not to be confused with the 17hmr) ammo?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, that was yours truly, JTK. The trouble was the ammo was defective and confirmed to have had bad "mouth folds."

I'm looking to upgrade the Leupold scope I was using before I get into it again.

Others have posted remarkable results with the .17 WSM on this site, however.


----------

